

Ask HN: I want to leave Instagram, what are the best options? - cyrusradfar

With the recent TOS update and my general fear of them being assimilated in to the Facebook borg, I hoped for some guidance on which apps are the best out there.<p>If you own an app, feel free to share it and why I and others reading should use it. There are a lot of frustrated people that need an option.
======
gee_totes
I'm running a Nokia N900, and I use Classic Print as an alternative to
Instagram. While the Instagram process goes like:

-Start the app, which cues your camera

-Take a photo

-Apply pre-set filter

-Share

The Classic Print app is a bit more complex and linuxy:

-Take a photo with the stock camera app

-Open the Classic Print app

-Navigate the filesystem to open the photo you just took

-Apply the filters manually (there is only one pre-set filter, but you can tweak the filter settings to change color balance, noise, polaroid-style white frame, fading, etc.)

-Save your modified photo

-Open your web browser to navigate and share to various social media sites

While it's not the easiest to use, it is all free and open source.

------
gregcohn
The new Flickr iOS app has pretty much all the features of Instagram. It's
community, long dormant, seems like it's re-awakening. The #1 test for me is,
when I come back to the app, is there new stuff from my friends. The answer so
far seems to be yes.

~~~
cyrusradfar
Great to hear, thanks for the tip!

------
dpaluy
You can just visit this link and close your account
[https://instagram.com/accounts/login/?next=/accounts/remove/...](https://instagram.com/accounts/login/?next=/accounts/remove/request/)

~~~
cyrusradfar
Apologies, if I wasn't clear. I understand "how" to delete it functionally,
was just hoping for tips on where the best up-and-coming network is.

------
evanh
the updated flickr app looks promising. i've been a flickr member for years
but was losing interest the past year or two. the new mobile app might bring
me back.

i'm also considering starting a new tumblr site as a means to sharing my
photos.

